# about Keyless entry



## nicesai (Jan 19, 2005)

I bought a used car, the dealer didn't give me a keyless entry.

How can I know if keyless entry is already installed in my car or not ?
my car is 1996 Nissan Maxima, leather seats, sun/moon roof, automatic, power everything.

Can I find out by looking somewhere in my car ?

Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

You need to check and see if you have the 'Security & Comfort' package.

Check your hood...does it have an alarm sensor on the right side next to the battery under the hood?
Do you have a button to push that opens the trunk or do you lift on a lever to open it?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Security and Convenience package is the name, at least in the US.  Those are good things to look for.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I knew it was something that started with a 'C'...I always call it the S&C package on the .Org.


----------



## nicesai (Jan 19, 2005)

MrEous said:


> You need to check and see if you have the 'Security & Comfort' package.
> 
> Check your hood...does it have an alarm sensor on the right side next to the battery under the hood?
> Do you have a button to push that opens the trunk or do you lift on a lever to open it?


My car has a push button on the door for opening the trunk. I will check for the alarm sensor under the hood tommorow. I hope the keyless entry is already installed. 

Thanks


----------



## nicesai (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes, my car has the alarm sensor below the hood near the battery. 

Can anyone please tell me how to check if my cas has a keyless entry
transmitter ? I mean where to check for the transmitter hardware ?

Thanks a lot in advance
Sai


----------



## wannaboostbad (Oct 24, 2004)

Yeah i got the same kinda situation with my car. I know my car has a push button for the trunk.(not sure about the alarm sensor, will check at home) I bought my car from one of those used cars side of the street dealers and he just gave me one key. I've seen a few key fobs on ebay for a 96-99 maxima, could i just purchase that and have the dealership program it or can i do it myself?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

do it your self about 50 posts and threads on here somewhere...


----------



## bluemax95 (Sep 25, 2004)

I have a friend who has a 95 max who had the same problem. We just took my keyless remote and tried to program it for his car to see if he had keyless entry. Programming is pretty easy here's how to do it/tell if you got it....


1) Get in your car and close and lock all the doors.

2) Insert and remove your key in the ignition about 6 times at a medium pace.

3) Your turn signals should flash if you have keyless entry.

4) On the key "fob" press the lock button (top big gray one)

5) The lights should flash once again

6) your code is now stored

7) if you have another fob, manually unlock and lock the driver door

8) repeat step 4-6 

Im not sure how many you can store, but every time you start this procedure over the comp erases all the stored codes.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## jmunland (Feb 15, 2005)

*Keyless Entry*

So my 95 Max has the convenience package but I didn't get a remote when I bought the car. Dealer wants $125 for the unit (which bears no correlation to what the unit costs to make and what it sells for). Are there other sources? :cheers:


----------



## racingfury (Oct 7, 2004)

ebay !!! you should be able to get a remote for like 20 bucks... threads on here to tell you how to program it!


----------



## wblii (Feb 26, 2005)

will any remote program to any vehicle or does it have to be a certain FCC ID.


----------



## bluemax95 (Sep 25, 2004)

for 95 - 99 you need:

FCC ID: A269ZUA078 
ISC: 700 K1359


----------



## maddZ28 (Dec 5, 2005)

I know for sure my vehicle has keyless entry, but my father destroyed the remote so I bought one off ebay.. and just to see if this programming method worked, i tried it and well.. i got nothin.... i locked the doors and inserted/removed the key 6 times and nothin happened....


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

maddZ28 said:


> I know for sure my vehicle has keyless entry, but my father destroyed the remote so I bought one off ebay.. and just to see if this programming method worked, i tried it and well.. i got nothin.... i locked the doors and inserted/removed the key 6 times and nothin happened....


Did you put a new battery? I know, stupid question but you never know.


----------



## mcf1000x2003 (Dec 8, 2005)

I had the same problem luckily the company on ebay is just a few minutes away from me so I had them program it today.What the guy did was get in lock the doors inserted the key until the flashers blinked,turned to accesories, held the lock button until the flashers blinked again then he unlocked the door opened it then closed it again and locked it then pressed the lock button another time.And it worked u have to press the buttons a little longer aswell to lock and unlock.I tried this same procedure but had no success But the guy did it on the first try maybe i was going to slow or something.


----------



## maddZ28 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hmm... Well, you may have been doing it slow.. I read on some website after posting that last post that you have to do that insert/remove procedure in under 10 seconds.


----------



## mcf1000x2003 (Dec 8, 2005)

yeah I think it took the guy under 10 seconds to do the entire procedure.I think I had it programmed but i was'nt used to the remote it seems u gotta hold the button a tad bit longer than the factory one


----------



## maddZ28 (Dec 5, 2005)

hmm.. thats odd.. maybe the battery in your remote is weak. But anyway, yeah i was toyin around with it and finally got it to flash, you really gotta do it fast, basically dont even bother counting just insert/remove as fast as you can until they flash.


----------



## mcf1000x2003 (Dec 8, 2005)

I know especially after owning a 00 Camaro SS and a 98 Caddy STS I got kinda used to the GM controllers whicch was lock with unlock below then trunk with alarm below it on the left side.The ebay controler from keyless entry.com has lock/alarm/unlock/trunk in order from top to bottom so i keep hitting the alarm button to unlock the car on accident.


----------



## maddZ28 (Dec 5, 2005)

Haha, I think my remote was OEM in position of buttons but my remote is thinner than I recall the actual remote being for mine. And I know what you mean, I have a 94 Z28 that I drive in the summer and my remote for that just has the lock/unlock and then hatch release at the bottom... lol. I havent mistaken the alarm button on the nissan for the trunk button YET. thank god.


----------



## MaxFreak87 (Jul 20, 2006)

I can only get it the flashers to blink by inserting the key every once in a while...i gotta go up to nissan dealership anyways so imma try to have them program it


----------

